# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Bebja ne barkun e nenes

## Tironsja

Doja te dija ne cfare muaji shikohet bebja ne barkun e nenes,nese eshte djale apo vajze?
Dikush qe i ka provuar te dy lindjet mund te dalloj nepermjet shenjave te barres nese femija eshte vajze apo djale  perpara se ta shikosh.A mundeni te me shpjegoni shenjat qe ka nje vajze dhe shenjat qe ka nje djale gjate shtatezanise.

flm.

----------


## Blue_sky

Qe nga muaji i 4 dallohet gjinia e futusit,ne muajin e 5-ste ndjen levizjet e para.

Persa u perket shenjave te barres ...s'me ka pelqyer kurre supremacia shqiptare,une s'kam qene me barre noj here e as gojedhenat e popullit si di.

----------


## nejse...

ne javen e 12 (nga momenti i fekondimit) fillojne te shfaqen shenjat e para te gjinise se fetusit dhe levizjet e para spontane (nena nuk i ndjen akoma). Dmth percaktimi i gjinise mund te behet ne ekografi prej javes se 14 nga dita e pare e menstruacionit te fundit. Per sa i perket mundesise se dallimit te gjinise nepermjet shenjave te barres....jane legjenda. Ne eksperiencen time te punes nuk kam konstatuar kurre shenja te tilla..., as i kam hasur ne literature. 
Nese je shtatezane...te uroj cdo te mire. Pyetje te tjera??...mos ngurro ti postosh; Per forumin jam i disponueshem gratis...E MERITONI...

Pershendetje

----------


## shkodrane82

Ne javen e 18 mund te shikohet me 100 % seksi i femijes,( varet dhe nga pozicioni)
 dhe ne te  shumten e rasteve ashtu si te thojne te ekoja ashtu te del.
Por persa i perket nga shenjat eshte per tu mos i besu, sepse
asnje barre seshte e njejte...

----------


## MisCongeniality

me sa di une, 10th week fillojne te dallohen karakteristikat gjinore te fetusit. E di qe ne shqiperi thone qe nga forma e stomakut mund te dallohet gjinia e fetusit por personalisht nuk di ndonje studim shkencor qe e mbron kete teze.

----------


## Manulaki

> Doja te dija ne cfare muaji shikohet bebja ne barkun e nenes,nese eshte djale apo vajze?
> Dikush qe i ka provuar te dy lindjet mund te dalloj nepermjet shenjave te barres nese femija eshte vajze apo djale  perpara se ta shikosh.A mundeni te me shpjegoni shenjat qe ka nje vajze dhe shenjat qe ka nje djale gjate shtatezanise.
> 
> flm.


Rrahja e pare e zemres se femijes fillon ne javen e 5-te, seksi formohet ne javen e 6-te ose 7-te nuk e mbaj mend mire. shko ne kete website per informacion me hollesi  http://pregnancy.about.com/

Mundesia per te pare seksin e femijes eshte diku midis muajit te 4-t dhe te 5-te.

Lexim te kendshem

----------


## malli

Ne muajin e katert eshte e dallueshme gjinia.
Kur ke vajze prishesh ne fytyre shendoshesh dhe ke barkun rrumbullaket.
Kurse kur ke djale sbukurohesh nuk shendoshesh si vajza , dhe barku eshte me majucke dhe i vogel.
Nuk kam pasur femije por mi ka mesuar nena keto gjera.
Ciao  :Lulja3:

----------


## Leila

Barkun me majuce e kam degjuar edhe une, qe tregon se eshte mashkull.
Kete qe shendoshesh dhe prishesh ne fytyre kur ke vajze, jo.  :Gjumash:  Prandaj s'dashkan vajza njerezia...

----------


## shkodrane82

Ehhh seshte aspak e vertete, dhe djemte ta prishin fetyren dhe
barku sdo te thote te jete me majuc gjithmone.....!

----------


## Manulaki

> Ehhh seshte aspak e vertete, dhe djemte ta prishin fetyren dhe
> barku sdo te thote te jete me majuc gjithmone.....!


Shume dakord me ty shkodrane82

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje.
Do doja te beja disa pyetje me shpresen se do marr ndihmen tuaj.
1.Do doja te dija nese pesha e madhe e femijes kur lind vjen nga ndonje semundje (diabet etj etj) qe mbart nena,apo nga ushqimi qe nena ka marr gjate shtatezanis?

2.Nje nene qe shton shume KG gjate shtatezanis(vetem sepse ka ngrene shume), ka shance te bej nje femi te madh ne pesh?

3.Sa eshte pesha e nje femije normal?

4.Nje femij qe peshon ne lindje 4 kg e ca eshte normal?????

5.Nje femij qe lind i madh,flas 4 kg ngelet gjithmon i madh apo ka raste qe i humbet kilogramet?

Shpresoj te marr pergjigje per pyetjet e mia.

----------


## abnk

Tironsja,

po i fus hundet edhe un.  

Bebet qi lindin sot, jane mesatarisht 8.5 lb (dmth. 4kg asht normal).  Brezi i nanave tona, ka linde fmije mesatarish 7.5 lb.  Mesa di un, Gestational Diabetes ndikon n'masen e fmijes. Por rreziku ma i madh asht mbasi lind fmija, kur nuk merr ma sheqer me shumice prej nanes, n'nji kohe qi niveli i insulines vazhdon e rrin nalt.  Mos u ban marak, 4kg nuk asht obese.  

Sidoqofte, cka t'thashe asht thjesht prej kerkimeve qi kam ba si prind.  Nuk jam doktor se nuk jam aq i mecem.  Puna ma e mire, kshilloju me doktorin e mos fillo diete pa rekomandim t'doktorit.

Pac fat!

----------


## miki_al2001

une merrem me kete pune.rastin me te shpejte per veten time e kam pare ne javen e 13 ne baze te matjeve sepse nuk ju besohet shume perlast menstrual p[eriod sepse si mbajne mend mire.por e sakta fare eshte nga java e 16.dhe kjo behet me ultrasound,ndersa me metoda tjera ka nje analize hormonale qe behet duke marre material nga placenta por eshte pak me e rrezikshme

----------


## elda

Edhe une jam shume kurjoze te di per shenjat e barres nese femija eshte vajze apo djale perpara se ta shikosh sepse edhe une jam 3 muajshe shtatzane  :buzeqeshje:  tani per tani nuk kam ndonje ndryshim as ne fytyre nuk jam prishur ,as nuk jam shendoshur shume  çte jete valle?????

----------


## elda

kjo eshte hera e pare qe jam shtatzane dhe kam nje pyetje qe nuk kam mundur tja bej njeriu se me vjen turp... :i ngrysur:   ka njeri qe mund te me flase rredh mardhenieve seksuale ne shtatzani????

----------


## shkodrane82

Elda lol, dhe ketu prape une e dashur...
Nje here e para punes te jete shendosh ka rendesi, persa i perket
shenjave as qe duhet me ju besu zemer, sepse te rrejne shume.
Varet sesi e pret trupi jot nje shtatzani, sa per te shendoshur as une 
sjam shendoshe shume, biles muajt e pare kam humbur kile, gje qe
eshte normale sidomos kur ke te vjella....
Deri 5 muajsh as jam duke se jam me barre, kam pase shume
te vjella....fetyra me eshte prishe..( gje e cila demek ndodh kur ke
vajze, dhe une bera djale....)
Keshtu qe dhe nje muaj rreth javes se 18 shko bej nje eko
dhe e do e marresh vesht cfare eshte pa pasur nevoje t'ju
besosh shenjave....dhe na ban me dite maj ca e ke kur ta shofesh..!
Te uroj lindje sa me te mbare dhe ishalla nje djale ( se kekan shume te mire)
por dhe pa vajze s'te uroj te rrish ama... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

1.Do doja te dija nese pesha e madhe e femijes kur lind vjen nga ndonje semundje (diabet etj etj) qe mbart nena,apo nga ushqimi qe nena ka marr gjate shtatezanis?

*Ka raste qe ndodh sepse nena eshte e semure me diabet, ka dhe raste kur
femija don me dale i madh, pa marre parasysh se si han, apo kujdesi qe ke
ndaj shtatzanise, vetem kujtoju per nenat apo gjyshet tona qe cfare kushtesh
kane pase dhe kane ba femi ka 5 kile...*

2.Nje nene qe shton shume KG gjate shtatezanis(vetem sepse ka ngrene shume), ka shance te bej nje femi te madh ne pesh?

*As kjo s'ka lidhje hic, sepse ti mund te hash sa te duash por femija merr
aq sa ka nevoje nga placenta dhe te tjerat i mbesin shendet nenes, qe 
mrapa e ka shume te veshtire ti heq.*


3.Sa eshte pesha e nje femije normal?

*Femi 3 kile deri ne 4 kile eshte normal, me shume eshte i madh, 
ke lindje te veshtire me femi te madh, me i vogel ( ashtu sic qe djali im, 
mund te kene komplikacione nga me te ndryshmet, sidomos dhe 
kur lindin me heret se due date)*


4.Nje femij qe peshon ne lindje 4 kg e ca eshte normal?????

* Pak bebe i shendoshe i thohet, por prape se prape normal asht.*

5.Nje femij qe lind i madh,flas 4 kg ngelet gjithmon i madh apo ka raste qe i humbet kilogramet?

*Jo s'do te thote qe mbetet gjithmone i madh, kete e them 
nga rastet qe kam pa ne te njofturit e mi, kane linde 
femije te medhenj dhe me kalimin e muajve femija asht ba 
ne peshe normale..dhe femite e vegjel dmth si djali im jane bere 
te shendoshe, im bir eshte pak mbipeshe per moshe qe ka tashi....*


Shpresoj qe sado pak more pergjigje... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elda

Flm shkodrane82 per gjithçka dhe te jeni te sigurte qe do tju tregoj patjeter kur ta mesoj se çfare eshte .te them te drejte une dua qe te jete vajze  se nuk kam moter dhe ketu ku jam jam edhe vetem se familjen e kam ne shqiperi nuk e di por mua me duket se vajzat jane me te ndjeshme ...por burri im do djale  :buzeqeshje:  te shohim...

----------


## shkodrane82

Ku ka burra qe s'dojne djale zemer, sidomos femijen e pare.
Ai aiaia sa te veshtire e paske me familjen larg, ta besoj sepse
ashtu jam edhe une..dhe me rrite femi qenka shume veshtire, por
ka me te ndihmu Zoti dhe kane mu sjelle gjanat mire, ( femija i bute)  :perqeshje: 
As une s'kam moter dhe them nqs do bej vajze naj here, duhet sesban
me ja ba nje moter tjeter, se moter pa moter su dashka gja.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GiSHteZa

postuar nga shkodrane82
* 

Varet sesi e pret trupi jot nje shtatzani, sa per te shendoshur as une 
sjam shendoshe shume, biles muajt e pare kam humbur kile, gje qe
eshte normale sidomos kur ke te vjella....
Deri 5 muajsh as jam duke se jam me barre, kam pase shume
te vjella....fetyra me eshte prishe..( gje e cila demek ndodh kur ke
vajze, dhe une bera djale....)*

* mund te me thuash kur taman ne cilin muaj te fillojne te vjellat e sa muaj zgjat?
 thx*    :sarkastik:

----------

